# Next gen BMW 3 Series Uncovered



## oz striker (May 6, 2010)

Other than the reverse upwards style mirrors & the general bulkiness, but then again all cars just seem to get bigger and bigger, I really like the look of this, aggresive and more character than E9X


----------

